# Silent Base 800 Probleme



## zerogott (10. August 2017)

Hey,
ich hab mir gestern ein Silent Base 800 mit Window bestellt und dieses wurde Heute geliefert.
Ich habe natürlich direkt meine System komponenten von meinem alten PGS QS-200 in das neue verfrachtet.
Allerdings habe ich jetzt das Problem das die HDD echt laut zu hören ist wenn darauf zugegriffen wird,und mir auch aufgefallen ist das der HDD cage troz der gummi schienen mit welcher die HDD befestigt ist am vibrieren ist, und das doch ziemlich störend ist. Bei dem alten PGS QS-200 war dieses nicht der fall deswegen bin ich doch ziemlich verwundert das es so extrem bei einem gedämmten Gehäuse auftritt.
Hat jemand ne Idee was ich dagegen machen könnte? Ich scheine ja nicht der einzige zusein der dieses Problem hat :/ und ich wollte nicht direkt das Gehäuse wieder zurück schicken müssen.
Vibration HDD Silent Base 800
Und die Festplatte kann ich so ziemlich ausschließen da diese wie gesagt,im alten Gehäuse nicht so extrem laut zu hören war.


----------



## doncamill (11. August 2017)

Das klingt merkwürdig. Hast du vllt die falschen Schrauben zur Befestigung der Gummischienen genommen (gibt ja welche mit etwas größerem Kopf)? Oder irgendetwas ist nicht ganz fest.

Bei mir vom ersten Tag an keine Probleme.


----------



## zerogott (11. August 2017)

Hey,
nein ich hab schon die M3 Rändelschrauben dafür verwendet deswegen verwundert es mich ja grade so sehr.
Ich werd mir jetzt nochmal den Käfig genau angucken und schauen ob schrauben Lose sind,ansonst würde mir auch nur einfallen das die Festplatte es nicht mag wenn sie Grade ist,da diese im alten Gehäuse ja Vertikal und nicht Horizontal verbaut war.

€:
So,
ich hab die Gummischienen+Schrauben jetzt nocheinmal komplett getauscht an der Festplatte und es ist viel Besser geworden als vorher.
Nächste anschaffung ist dann aber wohl ne WD und keine Seagate mehr,die sind dann doch etwas Laut.


----------

